#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the factors that affect a supply curve?

## Moana

Hello Guys!

Supply is the willingness that sellers are ready to sell according to the demand of consumers.

Can somebody tell me the factors that will affect a supply of a product?

----------

